# They're BACK (With Crappy Pictures)



## catcapper

Just like clockwork---the clover is ripe in the hay field---and the buck herd of 17 has arrived right on schedule again this year.

I went out about 2 hours ago to fix a spot in the yard fence (15 yds.from the house) and these guys were bedded down on the other side. I took these pictures at 25 feet---(the hunt'in around this place is pretty tuff in the fall.







)

I did chase them off caus'in they were in my way







and they ran off about 40 yards :elk:and laid down again. I think they do that just to annoy me.































And that long run of 40 yards must have made them thirsty since they wandered up into one of the stallion pens for a cool drink.lol.


----------



## catcapper

Ooopps---I forgot this one with the cow dogs gett'in ready to do some herd'in.


----------



## hassell

Right on Cat, that last one should be a dandy, they opened a general season on them last year but normally 4 point or better with out the brow tine. I don't hunt them any more cause the numbers are so low!!


----------



## youngdon

Thats a nice lookin rack there cat, do you have a tag this year?


----------



## El Gato Loco

I'll be there soon!


----------



## On a call

Well you might have to leave some hey out for them to munch on ?

Nice photos !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*CAT Thanks for sharing BUDDY---------sb*


----------



## Mattuk

Super photography Cat! Lovely looking bucks.


----------



## bones44

Those are some beautiful bucks !! I guess that would be frustrating watching them all cozy up out of season like that.


----------



## Antlerz22

Nice bucks, but come season & it will be a ghost town. They have an uncanny way of knowing--so it seems.


----------



## On a call

Cat....you might put tracking colars on them. That way come season you can find em.


----------



## catcapper

I did'nt draw a permit this year Don--- I'll have to feud with DOW for game damage license again this year.

No "ghost town" here Antlerz22---when these guys show up, they stay til Jan 1st eat'in hay right alone side the horses.

When I got in yesterday afternoon, this critter was feed'in 10' outside the kitchen window with some of his buddies.









I know, I know---looks like the window needs a shot of windex.lol.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

You need to get about 10 of us shady raccoon ***** out there for about a month! Change the whole ecosystem...hahahaha


----------



## destructive_mechanic

raccoon ***** = Louisiana folks


----------



## youngdon

Too bad you didn't get one Dave, How many reems of paper does it take to get a damage permit ?


----------



## catcapper

Your right on Don with the reems of paper---They keep a guy tied up in paperwork until a fella just wants to say the heck with all this crap, and the DOW again gets "free" feed for their animals and the landowner takes a loss each year.

DOW says the wildlife belongs to the people, but in my oppion they feed folks a bunch of bull.------I better not get started talk'in about the Colorado Division of Wildlife or this reply could turn into a book.lol.









Its not like I'm want'in to set up a firebase over on the south ridge and annihilate their lovely deer herd. Last year I attempted to set up a game management plan on my outfit with DOW to issue me 5 antlered deer permits each year for the next 3 years. Miss K and I would each take a deer for winter meat and I would give the other 3 permits out to local hunters. (Ha---I can hear Chris and Eric load'in their rifles right now). That should bring the deer population on my place to numbers I would be willing to accept.

Anyway---I'm done rambl'in on about Odocoileus hemionus (Muledeer) and the DOW--- I'm gonna ride out to the west hayfield and chase those *%&^* deer over onto the next outfit.


----------



## On a call

Dave you need to run for office !!

You state needs to revamp your laws ! That stinks. You cannot shoot deer on your own property ?

Heck here in Ohio if you own land and durring season all you have to do after you shoot your deer is write on a paper where you live, name and phone number and go check in your deer for a permant tag. No licenses, no nothing.

I know...you are upset and I agree !

How did Colorado end up like this ??


----------



## catcapper

"Dave you need to run for office" As Rick or that darn plant would say---HA

youngdon is the fella to get our votes for office---he's got the right kind of brainset that won't quit.

As to " How did Colorado end up like this"---I think most DOW's have turned into "Were here for the profit outfits."

On a happier note---I've got to spend a lot of time read'in some of the back post on Predatortalk today. Between Don's bathroom joke, and chas'in a bear around today I've had a "Good time".


----------



## El Gato Loco

Dave - I really think we can help with your little problem without it costing you too much. You go ahead and get those tags lined up and give me a call when you're ready to begin so we can discuss the details.


----------



## catcapper

Chris--- if I get things worked out with DOW---you and Eric are on the top of the list.

I can discuss the details right now---You come down---you shoot---then we have a cup of coffee while Miss K takes the jeep out into the pasture to haul in your trophy. After that---we do the skinn'in, while she fries up some breaded heart sandwiches for us to pig out on, and then we'll have a couple of beers after the cutt'in is done, and we'll take pictures of our MGD's in our Predatortalk koozies.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Gotta respect a man with a plan, and that sounds like a *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* good one (and well thought out too)


----------



## ebbs

Chris Miller said:


> Gotta respect a man with a plan, and that sounds like a *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* good one (and well thought out too)


And who am I to argue with a plan like that?!


----------



## youngdon

Cat has it right the DOW's or G&F or whatever your state calls it, it's all about $. Most of our hunting regulatory agencies get NO tax dollars they only collect from license fees, tag fees, permits, and fines. We also don't have the number of animals they do back east and generally our states are bigger, and not just in area but in huntable area. Colorado has a large number of deer but they are not nearly as sustainable IMO.


----------

